# Musik einbinden



## cille (3. Juli 2006)

Hi ho,
habe mein Bücher durchgestöbert und auch gegoogelt, aber nichts gefunden.
Will musik auf eine HP machen, aber mit "AN" und "AUS" schalter,
in etwa so:  "Sound: ON / OFF".

Finde nichts, bitte helft mir bin verzweifelt.

[EDIT]
Weis jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtig bin


----------



## cody- (3. Juli 2006)

SELFHTML: JavaScript / Objektreferenz / embeds

Mit play() und stop() kann man Musik starten und stoppen, hab aber keine Erfahrung damit, gibt bestimmt Probleme bezüglich der verschiedenen Player könnte ich mir denken. 



> Der Befehl spricht eine Schnittstelle des Abspielgerätes an. Seine Wirkungsweise ist deshalb immer abhängig vom verwendeten Plugin und steht nicht in jedem Fall zur Verfügung.


----------



## cille (3. Juli 2006)

Hi ho, thx für deine Hilfe, aber die Start und Stop funktion geht leider nicht, nur wenn ich im Parameter

autostart=""  das TRUE rein setzte geht die sound Option los, aber leider kann ich dies nicht stoppen oder starten.

[EDIT]
Weis einer ne Lösung, bitte, ist ganz dringend.


----------



## cmyk-vienna (4. Juli 2006)

Probiers doch mal damit:
XSPF Web Music Player (Flash) - Plays MP3 on your website
da kannst Du relativ einfach mp3s einbinden und sogar eine Playlist anlegen.
Voraussetzung ist nur, daß der Besucher Flash installiert haben muß.
lg


----------

